# DU and etisalat aztech wireless box



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, i have just moved from abu dhabi to jumeira lake towers. DU has been connected and works ok on wires. i have the etisalat standard aztech wireless router box, has anyone used one of these to set up wireless network. it is an adsl router but was used as a network router when in abu dhabi.
i have read easy method is to buy a non-modem router but i know there is a way to use the one i have (and save 250dhs)
thanks for any help


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

apparentently etisalat and DU have 2 diffrent router and you need to get the one the could get work with it ! since you are in JLT , go to giant at ibn Battuta and ask them for the wireless divise of DU ! i guess it might cost about 200Aed ,

TC


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

doh! thats just what i didnt want to hear, but should have guessed as much.
thanks for the quick reply M.Sharaf. looks like a trip to the mall then :-(


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Sure you can use your Etisalat wireless modem as WIFI router only
Simply connect your LAN switch interface (not the modem) to the DU internet wall socket and that's it.


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

@Helios, thats how it was used in abu dhabi. but i think i need to change some settings on the aztech for DU? if i just plug the ethernet from the wall in to the same (port 4) socket, nothing happens. do i need to tell the router where/what the DU network is?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

do you have access to the web management interface on your etisalat wifi box ?


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

yes, i can log in to the router


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm sending you a pm


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Not working  you need to have 5 messages on the forum to be able to send or receive pms


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for help and advise (see pm) Helios. got it working but it really tried its best not to work. and i think it loses its settings if i turn it off again. i am wondering if it has been 'knobbled' by eti$alat.
maybe just buy a simple router if i get any more problems.
+1 rep


----------



## mobe (Feb 6, 2010)

Buying a good wireless router costs a lot... I suggest buying a usb wireless adapter, which turns your wired internet connection to a wifi hotspot, so that you can use internet on a wifi enabled device.
There are certain steps in order to get it working, but its cheaper than a router.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Got a nice Linksys for 200AED and I can say that it is worth its price


----------



## mobe (Feb 6, 2010)

True... I have a D-Link for AED190, and its going really smooth... But saving a lil cash does no harm


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

mobe said:


> usb wireless adapter


not quite sure what you mean. does that mean i would have to leave on computer on all the time with the adapter in?
on holiday now (in china) but back in a few says and will have another play.
although i have wireless on the 3 laptops, they are using ip addresses from du, and not 192.168... ones. i think thats why i cannot now connect my phone wirelessly. will have another go on saturday and maybe just go for the router.
mobe and Helios, can you tell me exactly which models you have?


----------



## ziad_sylla (Jan 20, 2010)

gazzacbr said:


> doh! thats just what i didnt want to hear, but should have guessed as much.
> thanks for the quick reply M.Sharaf. looks like a trip to the mall then :-(


? 
check with Du first maybe they will give you one with free installation? Etisalat upgraded their service and they dont use these modems anymore so maybe it is the same for Du ?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello chaps,

Quick question. A friend of mine is a bit of a technophobe and needs wireless. Lives in Downtown where the connections are all Du.

She has the Du package with basic internet/phone/tv

I'm not sure how it is set up without looking at it, but she asked me to get her wireless.

Do DU provide a modem? i.e. shall I just get her a wireless router, or shall I get her a Modem-Router.

Cheers

M123


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

@M123: i think official policy from DU is that they dont support wireless. maybe you can gather from posts above that wireless modem can be made to work but its not that easy as it expects DSL coming in and wireless/wired going out. but it does work (as that's what i'm using now).
given the choice buy a wireless router, wired in - wireless/wireled out.


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

well, finally got fed-up with messing around with the Eti$alat Aztech box. it only ever sort-of worked and kept losing settings and seemed to work differently each time i used it.
went into Geant and bought the cheapest Linksys router, WRT54GC, which is an old model but for 175DHS a snip.
only 4"x4"x1", even smaller than Aztech (size isnt everything ;-) ). came with install cd which would not complete the install. as i was going through the set-up prog on the cd, windows 7 on my laptop had already installed, configured and connected to the internet 
i have 3 laptops and my phone all working on wifi with no problems.
i manually changed wifi security with no problems. router menus are easy to use.
anyone want to buy a Aztech modem router?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

cheers gazza

my friend has a wireless modem router (new one) but how can she connect it, as it only accepts the phonline as an input, I don't think you can stick the network cable straight in?? 

How'd you manage to get a modem/router to work without the modem part?

cheers


----------



## natXPS (Feb 22, 2010)

gazzacbr said:


> thanks for help and advise (see pm) Helios. got it working but it really tried its best not to work. and i think it loses its settings if i turn it off again. i am wondering if it has been 'knobbled' by eti$alat.
> maybe just buy a simple router if i get any more problems.
> +1 rep


DU are a nightmare when it comes to setting up wireless routers as their standard party line is that 'they don't support wireless'. Therefore they won't give you any settings etc. to configure manually. Many friends have had this problem.

I did however happen to buy a router which worked first time, just by plugging it in, the router automatically configured. It is a basic belkin wireless router from jumbo, just ask them which one is DU compatible.


----------



## hirenjs (Mar 19, 2010)

*Configuration of Aztec modem for Du broadband*



Helios said:


> I'm sending you a pm


Hi can anyone please guide me on how do i configure my aztec modem from etisalat to my du broadband connection.


----------



## iyadhalabi (Aug 6, 2010)

Well dear all,
can u please tell me the procedure which u had follow to make it work.. I am facing now the same problem, and I don't know why this aztech is so complicated!!


----------



## momossa (Nov 21, 2010)

iyadhalabi said:


> Well dear all,
> can u please tell me the procedure which u had follow to make it work.. I am facing now the same problem, and I don't know why this aztech is so complicated!!


Yes I also have the same problem with Aztech router and if you have a procedure please share it with us


----------

